# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Choclo, camote y papa bajan de precio en Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 La Parada

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Precio de mayoría de productos agrícolas se mantiene estable.*   
El precio del choclo tipo Cusco, del camote amarillo y morado, y de las papas huayro y perricholi bajaron de precio hasta en siete por ciento respecto al día de ayer en el Mercado Mayorista Nº 1, conocido como La Parada, informó hoy el Sistema de Abastecimiento y Precios (Sisap) del Ministerio de Agricultura.  
Según indicó, el precio del choclo tipo Cusco se redujo de S/. 1.67 a S/. 1.55 (7.14 %); camote amarillo, de S/. 0.43 a S/. 0.40 (5.88 %); camote morado, de S/. 0. 48 a S/. 0.47; papa huayro, de S/. 0.95 a S/. 0.93 (2.63 %); y la papa perricholi, de S/. 1.18 a S/. 1.15 (2.13 %). 
Por su parte, los precios que se mantuvieron estables corresponden a la papa peruanita (S/. 1.00 el kilo); papa huamantanga (S/. 0.83); papa yungay (S/. 0.78); ajo criollo  (S/. 2.70); limón en bolsa (S/. 0.61); haba verde serrana (S/. 0.75). 
Asimismo: arveja verde (S/. 1.85); frijol verde canario (S/. 1.90), tomate marzano (S/. 1. 61), limón en cajón (S/. 0.83) y vainita americana (S/. 1.55). 
Por su parte, el kilo del pollo se mantiene a S/. 4.78 en el Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 La Parada.  
Mientras tanto, subieron sus precios el ajo morado, de S/. 3.65 a S/. 3.70 (1.37%), olluco largo, de S/. 1.20 a S/. 1.23 (2.08%); cebolla roja, de S/. 1.18 a S/. 1.20 (2.13%), arveja verde americana, de S/. 2.20 a S/. 2.35 (6.82%).  
Asimismo; la zanahoria criolla, de S/. 0.65 a S/. 0.73 (11.76%); y el zapallo macre, de S/. 1.05 a S/.1.25 (19.05%).  
Al Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 de Lima ingresaron hoy 3 mil 18 toneladas de hortalizas, legumbres, raíces y tubérculos. Del total, mil 336 toneladas corresponden a ingresos de papa.  *Frutas* 
El panorama en el Mercado Mayorista Nº 2 de frutas es similar, dado que mantuvieron su precio: fresa (S/. 1.40); mango hayden (S/. 1.69); manzana delicia (S/. 1.63); piña hawaiana (S/. 0.80); melón coquito (S/. 0.75); y naranja tangelo (S/. 0.95). 
También. mantuvieron su precio: papaya selva (S/. 2.17); piña criolla (S/. 0.96); plátano bizcocho (S/. 0.75); plátano isla (S/. 0.88); plátano seda (S/. 0.92); sandía (S/. 0.55); uva italia (S/. 1.17); uva red globe (S/. 1.33); y tuna blanca (S/. 2.40). 
Las frutas cuyos precios descendieron respecto a la víspera 
fueron: mandarina satsuma, de S/. 1.90 a S/. 1.70 (10.53%); uva italia, de S/. 1.17 a S/. 1.13 (6.45%); y melocotón huayco, de S/. 2.58 a S/. 2.42 (6.45%).  
En cambio, las únicas frutas que subieron de precio son: manzana israel, de S/. 0.80 a S/. 0.90 (12.5%); y melón coquito, de S/. 0.75 a S/. 0.79 ( 5.56%). 
En el Mercado Mayorista Nº 2 ingresaron hoy mil 880 toneladas de frutas.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (04/02/09)* *Foto: Andina (Héctor Vinces)* Temas similares: Pollo baja de precio y se vende hasta en S/ 4.15 en mercado mayorista La Parada Precios de tomate y zanahoria bajan en Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 La Parada Precios de 18 productos bajan hasta en S/ 0.40 en promedio en mercado mayorista de La Parada Precios de alimentos disminuyen en más de 13% en Mercado Mayorista de La Parada Precio del kilo de huevo bajó 8.5% a nivel mayorista

----------

